# EcoTech Marine, AquaIllumination Join Forces



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

News

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=582ff4e805d7c46214ae94c13&id=be577baea6&e=036bea5c60


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

You beat me to the post lol


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

aquatic_expressions said:


> You beat me to the post lol


Finally, I score one!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Interesting.....


----------

